Ask HN: Which Open Source projects need more maintainers - zingplex
======
git-pull
I need help pretty desperately, I don't have the time to maintain them and at
least 2 of them have an active user base (tmuxp and libtmux).

If you like Python, tmuxp ([https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-
pull.com)) and libtmux ([https://libtmux.git-pull.com](https://libtmux.git-
pull.com)) could both use maintainers.

In addition, any project on the sidebar of [https://www.git-
pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com) would help from a maintainer.

If you like the Chinese / Japanese / Korean language, another promising
project I have (which has yet to gain traction) is [https://cihai.git-
pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com) for CJK-related language tools. I am
designing it to be a successor to cjklib
([https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cjklib](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cjklib))

------
fundamental
A staggering number of FLOSS projects have a very low bus factor (1-2). My
recommendation is to find some project that interests you, fits the scale of
what you know, and provides a means to learn new things. Once you've
identified some options try contributing to a few and stick around the one
that's a good fit.

------
ahazred8ta
[https://www.codetriage.com/](https://www.codetriage.com/) has a list

~~~
eindiran
While that has a lot of issues for open source projects that need to be fixed,
most of the ones I can see there are projects that have hundreds or thousands
of contributors maintaining them. From my reading of the question, OP is
asking for projects that need more maintainers (ie because there are far too
few). Are there smaller projects listed on codetriage as well?

------
antoniuschan99
React-native-google-signin

Seem like the official firebase library may be the only alternative

